# OK.... who is gonna accept responsibility of wiring this?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'll claim it. Badass.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

who back stabbed an outlet?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

seabee41 said:


> who back stabbed an outlet?






With UF cable. 







And stuck it in a Carlon blue nail-on?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is that a mini Bhopal?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

cletis did it! :laughing:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

SEU at it again!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

But we have not found our taletale turkey yet so put the birdseeds to see if that bird will admit it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well, they're certainly not gonna finger the tile guys......~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Sealoff didn't get poured?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Proof that "Ground Up" is a bad practice


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought that those blue nail ons were Class I, Division I. No wonder it was so hard driving those nails into the side of the tank.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Well this thread turned into the, "Who can post the most cliche ET hack work joke in existence?" thread pretty quick :laughing:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

The middle pic is weird... looks like a hollywood explosion... was this a fireworks or explosives factory? Looks like somone set fire to a box of flares.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Well this thread turned into the, "Who can post the most cliche ET hack work joke in existence?" thread pretty quick :laughing:


Still waiting for input from Peter D, B4T, and BBQ. :whistling2:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

chrisfnl said:


> The middle pic is weird... looks like a hollywood explosion... was this a fireworks or explosives factory? Looks like somone set fire to a box of flares.


How about the last pic of a black begging poodle with its fro on fire. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> With UF cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they cut the ground off..:laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

no AFCI's ?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

........so Fed-Pac breakers are not reusable..:blink:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RGH said:


> ........so Fed-Pac breakers are not reusable..:blink:


 
Mais someone took out the conventail fuse and put a copper tubing to bypass this.,, :blink:


Merci,
Marc


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll take the blame for it


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

They didn't pay the POCO and the POCO detonated the smart meter....You know they can do that right?:laughing:


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess they didn't apply Kirchoff's Law.


----------

